# Avengers: Infinity War: James Gunn lüftet Geheimnis um toten Helden



## Felix Schuetz (7. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers: Infinity War: James Gunn lüftet Geheimnis um toten Helden* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers: Infinity War: James Gunn lüftet Geheimnis um toten Helden*


----------



## OinkMoo (8. Mai 2018)

Die besagten Helden werden sicherlich in Zukunft wieder zu sehen sein. Einmal um die Fans nicht zu enttäuschen und um weiterin große Blockbuster produzieren zu können. Vielleicht kombiniert man einfach die Avengers mit Dragonball. Alle suchen die Dragonballs, der Drache wird gerufen und man kann sich wünschen, dass alles wieder in Ordung ist.


----------



## Tek1978 (8. Mai 2018)

Alterantiv: Zeitsprung zurück

Wäre jetzt auch nichts ugewöhnliches


----------



## stevem (8. Mai 2018)

Ich gehe auch stark davon aus das die Helden die sich aufgelöst haben nicht wirklich tot sind bzw Doctor Strange die Zeit wieder zurück drehen wird um das "Fingerschnippen" von Than zu verhindern und sie werden wahrscheinlich Than dann in der selben, letzten Schlacht "besiegen" .

Auch das Rocket die Vaterrolle für Groot ausübt sieht man ja schon in Guardians of the Galaxy 2, was ich allerdings nicht "wusste" das es sich hierbei um den Sohn von Groot handelt, ich ging eigendlich davon aus das es sich hierbei um eine Art Reinkarnation von Groot handelt und es der selbe Groot ist nur eben eine neue Version von ihm.


----------



## Celerex (10. Mai 2018)

stevem schrieb:


> Ich gehe auch stark davon aus das die Helden die sich aufgelöst haben nicht wirklich tot sind bzw Doctor Strange die Zeit wieder zurück drehen wird um das "Fingerschnippen" von Than zu verhindern und sie werden wahrscheinlich Than dann in der selben, letzten Schlacht "besiegen" .


 
Zwar halten sich die Filme nicht immer strikt an die Commic-Vorlage, aber falls sie es in diesem Fall tun und falls ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann



Spoiler



wird Nebula (Schwester von Gamora) den Handschuh von Thanos klauen und seinen Fingerschnipp rückgängig machen.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (11. Mai 2018)

Celerex schrieb:


> Zwar halten sich die Filme nicht immer strikt an die Commic-Vorlage, aber falls sie es in diesem Fall tun und falls ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siehe auch hier: Avengers 4: Wie geht es nach Infinity War weiter?


----------



## Celerex (11. Mai 2018)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Siehe auch hier: Avengers 4: Wie geht es nach Infinity War weiter?



 Besten Dank. Den Artikel hatte ich gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm, weil aus Spoilergründen zunächst ignoriert. Sehr interessante Thesen und Informationen dabei.


----------

